# Smaug's Journal: Mass And Strength For Wrestling



## Smaug (Feb 1, 2004)

First and foremost, my other journals were crap and never did any good on them, this time I'm getting dead serious and set to do this. Stats first:

Age-17
Height-6'0
Weight-176 lbs
Body Fat-16%

Goals:

-Put on mass
-Make Strength Gains
-Develop Definition

Frankly, I'm scared as all geto ut, I really wanted to cut and get rid of my excess fat, its an embarrasment that doesn't help anyones confidence, and it was not any different for me, but my Wrestling Instructor said for my age and build, bulking would be best. I was a skinny then very fat kid though, so I'm absolutely petrified of becoming fat again, I do not want that at all. Anyways, I've decided to post my meals the day before, it's easier to keep track of what I'm eating and such.

It's getting late so I'll edit in my macros tommorow morning.

Meal 1, 9 am:

-2 whole eggs
-4 Egg whites
-2 slices of whole wheat multigrain bread with oats
-1 Grapefruit

Meal 2, 11 am:

-2 Chicken Breasts (Frozen, then fried in strips, no oils)
-2 Cup veggies (Frozen mix, mixed in with chicken)
-1 Grapefruit

Meal 3, 1 pm:

-Protein shake
-1 Cup of Quaker oats (TSP of Splenda)
-1/3 Cup Fibre one
-2 Oranges


Meal 4, 3 pm:

-Protein Pancake
-2 Cup Veggies
-1 Glass Milk

Meal 5, 5 pm:

-Protein Shake (Prolab Whey, Mixed Berries, OJ)
-1 Cup Oats

Meal 6, 7 pm:

-1 Chicken Breast
-1 Cup Veggies (Mixed in with chicken)

Meal 7, 9 pm:

-1 Steak (4-6 oz?)

Meal 8, 11 pm:

-1/3 cup Fibre one

I'll post my workout first hting tommorow with the macros! And what supplements im using.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 2, 2004)

Hey Smaug.. just wanted to wish you best of luck with your goals!


----------

